# Pricing, Contests, Advancing, Making Profit and myself known



## cherishedmoments8586 (Jul 20, 2011)

How many photographers do contests where their client may recieve 10% off or more on their shoot? How many times a month should I do it where I don't really loose money but i'm not loosing clients either? Where do photographers get their pricing? I'm kinda new at the business aspect of it so i'm not sure how much to charge. I dont want to charge too much where clients wont come but at the same time I would like to make something of it and not loose money. I'm not stingy when it comes to money because I like having clients say I have good prices and they would refer me to their friends, but I would like to move up on my prices to be able to make a profit and build my business by buying props and advanced equitment. What do ya'll suggest?


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

In case you didn't know:

From Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ



> ....Do not cross-post messages in multiple forums in an effort to gain attention.......


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 20, 2011)

Ask at FroKnows and www.ilovephotography.com <---You will love this forum.


----------



## cherishedmoments8586 (Jul 20, 2011)

No I didnt know. I wasnt trying to gain attention, I was trying to get an answer. The other thread told me to try a different room.


----------



## cherishedmoments8586 (Jul 20, 2011)

I tried the link you sent me and I'm having problems registering.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 20, 2011)

cherishedmoments8586 said:


> What do ya'll suggest?




I suggest you take a class, read a book, or attend a workshop. I've worked hard to develop my business. I'm not going to hand over information because someone wrote a list of questions that they are too lazy to research themselves.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking at her profile, she has a full time job outside of photography and is looking for answers on how to make extra money from photography. I'll leave it at that, my opinion on this is well documented on this forum already.


----------

